# USB Stick funktioniert nicht mehr nach Mac!



## Mulchmann (17. April 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem: Ein Kumpel hat heute meinen Stick (ADATA S102) an einen mac gesteckt und seitdem funktioniert er nicht mehr. Ich hatte ihn aber auch vorher an einem Mac benutzt, sehe also keinen direkten Zusammenhang. Wenn ich ihn am Pc einstecke, erscheint er nicht und erst nach mehreren Minuten taucht er auf, sagt aber "legen Sie einen Datenträger ein" und wird mit 0 bytes angezeigt. Formatieren geht auch nicht ("es befindet sich kein datenträger im laufwerk"). Was kann ich noch tun?

Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2014)

*AW: USB Stick funktioniert nicht mehr nach Mac! Hilfe!*

Vielleicht wurde er am Mac nicht richtig abgemeldet, ich kenne das von Linux und Windows.


----------



## Mulchmann (17. April 2014)

*AW: USB Stick funktioniert nicht mehr nach Mac! Hilfe!*

Ich bin der Meinung, ich hätte korrekt ausgeworfen. Mir wurde gesagt, der Stick wäre an seinem Laptop nicht erkannt worden


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2014)

*AW: USB Stick funktioniert nicht mehr nach Mac! Hilfe!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde er am Mac nicht richtig abgemeldet


 So ist auch mir mal einer flöten gegangen..

Versuch ihn mal am Mac neu zu partionieren.


----------



## Mulchmann (17. April 2014)

Hmm, ok. Kann ich dann leider erst am Dienstag versuchen. Sind die Daten mit damit noch irgendwie zu retten?


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2014)

Nein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. April 2014)

Die Daten sind eh futsch. Also kannst du auch mal bei der Datenträgerverwaltung vorbei schauen und die Partition auf dem Stick löschen und eine neue erstellen. Das ist meist das einzige was hilft


----------



## Mulchmann (18. April 2014)

Der Stick wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung gar nicht als Volume angezeigt. Nur in dieser unteren Übersicht als Datenträger, aber da steht auch kein Medium. Also es dauert immer eine Weile bis überhaupt festgestellt wird, dass da was drin steckt, aber dann kann man im Grunde gar nix damit anfangen wie es aussieht


----------



## Nils_93 (19. April 2014)

Probiere es mal am PC mit Diskpart über die CMD. Das hat bei mir bisher noch jeden USB Stick reanimiert. Wenn das nicht klappt kannst du ihn wegwerfen

Tut Diskpart: USB Stick Bootfähig machen für Windows 7 German: http://youtu.be/7djFbDifmMo


----------



## ebastler (19. April 2014)

Versuch, ihn am Mac neu zu formatieren.
Ich hab auch schon nen 16GB stick meines Mitbewohners gekillt, der PC hat ihn gar nicht mehr erkannt, am Ende konnte ich ihn am Mac retten...


----------



## Nils_93 (19. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Versuch, ihn am Mac neu zu formatieren.



Dein Tipp ist Nutzlos, denn...



			
				Mulchmann schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stick wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung gar nicht als Volume angezeigt


----------



## ebastler (19. April 2014)

In Windows. Die hat mir den Stick als 100MB Volume angezeigt, nach formatieren am Mac hatte er wieder seine 14,irgendwas.


----------

